
“Stability” is risky - sophiaellis
https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/9/11/doing-my-own-thing-isnt-risky-stability-is-risky
======
Nuzzerino
The piece talks about the risk that come with working for someone else, namely
losing one's job. There are so many other risks though. What if the job turns
out to be a nightmare? There's so many ways that could happen when working for
someone else.

It's highly dependent on what type of person you are, as well as other things,
of course. One good sign that you're better off not being someone else's
employee, is when you're finding the quality of the vast majority of other
work environments or companies to be not up to your standards.

If you see a lot of problems that are hard to un-see, and you think you know
better, odds are that it's probably less risky for you to start a business (or
do consulting work).

